# target rifle



## desteve82 (Apr 25, 2008)

Looking into purchasing a target rifle but having alittle trouble on picking out a caliber. I want to purchase a decent rifle with a caliber that will be accurate up to 200 yards or more. I will be reloading my own ammunition. I want something that will not be any trouble spending halfday at the shooting range. Leaning more toward the .223, any suggestions?


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I really like my 204. It shoots flatter than the 223 and is just as fun or even more so. That or maybe the 22-250.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I'm not sure if you are just talking about target shooting strictly for your own enjoyment (which is completely valid), or if you are talking about competition. There are lots of exotic calibers (cartridges) out there. The 223 is good, but .224 caliber bullets are believed to be more susceptible to wind drift than bullets somewhat larger (heavier). Even a small increase to 6mm seems to make a difference. The 6mm-223 is one option. It is a wildcat, but well researched, with dies and reloading data easily available. The standard 308 is a very accurate round, and with a heavy target rifle, will not have as much recoil as an ultralight mountain rifle. The old 222 Rem was known as a very accurate round, actually slightly more inherently accurate than the 223 Rem, but it is nearly obselete with the availability of the 223. The 204 is gaining a reputation as being very accurate, as well as some of the 17 wildcats, if you are serious about low recoil and wind drift is not that big of a concern.

So, there are lots of ways to go here. Here is one more thought. Savage rifles are also gaining a reputation for good accuracy, and many Savage rifles have the ability to replace the barrel relatively easily, so if you decided one cartridge was not working, it would be easy to change. :2cents:


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

In order to better answer your question, we really need to know what you mean by "target". Are you going to be competing at Bench Rest shoots, or are you just going to be punching paper at the range? The suggestion to move up to 6mm is a good one. I've no experience with the round, but something like a 6mmBR, or 6mmPPC would be a good place to start, if you were interested in Bench Rest accuracy. 6mm bucks the wind better than .224 cal bullets.


----------



## desteve82 (Apr 25, 2008)

I will be just target shooting. Ive looked into benchrest shooting, and with my wife having a baby on the way, I doubt ill be able to afford to do that. Not a cheap hobbie. Just something to take to the shooting range for acouple of hours and pretty much try to challenge myself with it.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

.223 is cheap, brass is abundant, and you will use half the powder others are using in larger calibers. It can also be decently accurate. If you are interested in better accuracy, then I'd recommend starting off with 6mmBR. You may have to fire-form your own brass, neck turn, etc. but this can be fun also, depending on your personality. I like that kind of stuff, trying to squeeze every drop of accuracy out of a rifle. The biggest expense will probably be in the rifle, having to have the action trued up, blueprinted, match barrel, trigger... It adds up fast. Good luck, and let us know what you decide.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Just paper punching at the range. A great and relaxing pasttime.
A bolt rifle can also be used for other shooting pursuits (a semi-auto may not be). Depending on the weapon, it may require tuning as already noted.
I have a warm place in my heart for AR-15s. A Colt Match target rifle right out of the box will shoot way better than most shooters can hold. With a little load development and nothing done to the gun, mine shot 1/2" groups using issue sights. Tuning just makes it better. Initial cost is higher than a gun like a Savage bolt gun (nice), though you may not need a scope because the issue sights are quite good. ARs are reliable, easy to work on, amazingly accurate and ammo is readily available and substantially less expensive than the larger calibers. And...if you ever want to shoot Highpower competition, you have a "Service" rifle that's ready to go. You could even shoot it in Highpower Match Rifle matches but you'd be at a disadvantage there; that's where one sees a lot of 6mm and 6.5mm rifles.
Pete


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I think an AR-15 (style) would be an excellent choice, plus you can make as many changes later that you want, exotic calibers, etc. Also, you can buy a (relatively) cheap action, and upgrade it as your wallet allows. The 6-BR is an excellent choice, but may be beyond your immediate goal. A 6-223 is an easy barrel switch in the AR-15, or other exotic calibers as your mood (and wallet) strikes you later. Most hunting situations require a magazine capacity of no more that 5, but I believe you can find those for AR-15's.


----------



## desteve82 (Apr 25, 2008)

been doing some reading. whats your thoughts on a bolt action .243?


----------



## smk (Apr 30, 2008)

Targets are hard to kill. It is unethical to shoot at a target with anything smaller than a 300 win mag........depending on the type of paper of course.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

DST: A bolt .243 will do all that you asked about in your first post. Components are more expensive and it uses nearly twice the powder as a .223. Aside from that its a reasonable choice.
Pete


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

If you are shooting paper it won't matter what you are shooting from .17 centerfire to .50 cal. Isn't shooting paper targets for your own benefit only? You challenge yourself and don't have to worry about others scores. Research your cals and pick the one you are most interested in. It won't matter which one you pick.


----------

